# Another Burnpile find....Osage Orange



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I passed this one up a year ago...not easily...I moaned and groaned...but I couldn't resist it this year while bushhogging....a root based log...Osage Orange, Hedge apple that is, country folk wood of forever lasting!!! LOL

A few quick pics...my plans were to finish sawing this evening...things change!!!

Yeah, a bottom of the pile log...naturally... who would've guessed any different???? No logs were harmed in this removal...actually I only had one firewood sized piece to put back into the stack...I was TOTALLY amazed!! This log measured approx 24-28" in dia. after trimming roots and 54" in length.








A look after washing...








Laying on the saw...








Close-up...








A beautiful slab...








This is not going to make many slabs due to a hole up the middle and very deep grooves on exterior 

Enjoy, thanks!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

And one for you Aard!!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh Thanks.
Another road trip?

Love Osage Orange. You don't see much of it around.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh, and those holy cracked slabs are exactly what I like, Tim.

Post em when you get em cut.....maybe 8-10/4ths?


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

I am amazed how much the color looks like mulberry.
Rich


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice looking cuts Tim! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments:thumbsup::thumbsup:. I finished sawing today:yes: all are 8/4 except the gnarly artistic piece. I found a few things good and bad in the slotted hollows, I got Blessed and hit NO metal but I did find this single loose fencing nail in one of the slots along with several hickory nuts.








here is a fresh cut...








one angle of the gnarly piece...








another shot...








Enjoy and thanks for viewing. This post took 2hrs and 5 times retyping...1 was google and 2 I may have a motem ?? thingy going bad. So far so good redoing on IE.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice.
I've gotta see this stuff in person.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some pretty wood, it is amazing what some of the wood looks like when milled, I would never guess some of it is that beautiful seeing the lumber before milled. I always wanted to have a mill, I just never had the time.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I said I'd get you some more pics....
Waa Laa...




































Thanks and enjoy!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

R O A D 
T R I P !!!!!!

Bottom one looks like a palm tree scene.
What are the dimensions on the bottom left one?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that is some pretty wood. That does look like palm trees.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Aard,

That piece is approx 18-20 inches at bottom...27-28" at wide part and 47-49" long. 

I didnt see the palm trees at first BUT I did see them goofy ghost faces...like in them comics with the long sneaky eyes and long narrow mouth..Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that is really nice. would make some nice slab table tops or something.


----------



## Elias Graves (Mar 14, 2011)

That's gorgeous!

I just milled up this little piece for a guitar part. Lol. 










Stuff is hard to cut!


----------



## Elias Graves (Mar 14, 2011)

reberly said:


> I am amazed how much the color looks like mulberry.
> Rich



The two species are related.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Tim.
I might be interested in the smaller of the 2 palm trees for a free standing display like I did with your sassafras piece that I epoxied in a butterfly (remember?). I sold that for $400.
Problem is finding the time to work on it.

Something about what fire does to the exterior and interior of these pieces is intriguing. Like your burnt cherry pieces, the effect runs deep into the wood fibers and changes things.

I'll contact you via e-mail.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow! Nice slabs Tim! Sure wish hedge grew around here. Oh well...I'll just have to be content with what I have.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone:thumbsup:

Aard the bottom pic in the 7th post is also the opposite side of the piece you inquired about.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's a link to the Osage Orange in it's cut sequence... http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html 

Enjoy


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

WOW!!!!!

Hey All ! 
I ordered up one of the Osage pieces from Tim. It came in yesterday.

WOW !!! Again!!

The graining and coloring of this wood just can't be seen in Tim's photos. The stuff is GORGEOUS !!

Price was right, moisture content was well below 10%, but the beauty of this wood is amazing.

Thanks Tm !


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Well Da Aard...*

I have to show it off!!! Da Aard has bought several one off unusual slabs from me and.......he's NEVER disappointed me with his final results.

Da Aard can fill in any questions....AWESOME!!! THANKS for the photos!!!!


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Amazing is an understatement! What beautiful fantastic slabs of wood!


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Pretty sweet , did it ever cross your mind to use that as a nice table base?


----------

